
Nintendo Switch console runs FreeBSD kernel - slimsag
https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5xbe5a/the_switch_runs_freebsd_making_it_nintendos_first/?st=izu8u07q&sh=c741a813
======
johnsmith21006
I do not think it is a BSD kernel.

~~~
qbrass
It might use a BSD kernel, but that's not the license to it.

Going from the names and dates in the attribution, it's from a 20 year old
version of zlib.

------
Fej
This is fantastic. Nintendo's OSes have traditionally been awful at least from
a technical perspective. I'm looking at you, Wii U, and your 5 second wait to
open the settings app.

~~~
hashmymustache
I was blown away by how poor/slow the Wii U interface was compared to other
modern gaming systems.

